# "Aeonium - Das Hörspiel" im neuen Gewand



## AEONIUM (29. April 2010)

Hallo lieber WOW ler da draußen,

viele von euch kennen uns sicher noch nicht.
Doch das möchten wir ändern.
Aus diesem Grund nutzen wir die Gelgenheit, euch mit diesem Thread auf eine weitere Fanseite zu World of Warcraft aufmerksam zu machen.

Wir vom Team AEONIUM sind oder waren alle begeisterte WOW Spieler und haben uns für ein Hörspiel-Fanprojekt zusammen gefunden.
Mittlerweile gibt es von unserem Hörspiel schon 5 Episoden, wenn auch die ersten drei durchaus von mäßiger Qualität sind.
Wer aber weiter hört wird mit den Teilen 4 und 5 für seine Ausdauer belohnt und bekommt eine spannende Geshichte aus zu hören.

Da wir zum 30.04.2010 einen relaunch unserer Homepage durchführen, möchten wir dieses Ereignis nutzen, um nochmals auf unsere Seite aufmerksam zu machen.

Also riskiert einen Blick auf : 
http://www.aeonium-wow.de
und laßt euch in ein weiteres, spannendes Abenteuer in der World of Warcraft entführen.

Es lohnt sich !

Euer AEONIUM Team


----------

